# Rare Local Milk Bottles Purchased in May



## logan.the.collector (Jun 1, 2021)

Well, the month of May was very good to me. I have added a whopping 32 Tupper Lake NY / Faust NY bottles to my collection, 29 of which being milk bottles. Many of them are extremely rare and varieties that I have never owned! The Franklin Dairy slug plates I never owned in the pint / quart sizes, and I got a half pint and pint Altamont slug plate (pint not pictured). The Tip Top half pint is the only one known with the dotted grip on the neck right now. I got some beautiful Pyroglaze/ ACL bottles I do not have pictured. I will be posting more as I get them photographed. The biggest single-day haul ever for me was 28 milk bottles this month.

Then, on Sunday I ended up buying the newly discovered A.S. Hosley milk bottle from Tupper Lake, which has 1915 date code. I have collected bottles for 11 years and got my first Tupper bottle in 2013, and have never seen the Hosley one before. I honestly doubted it existed still, as I knew about the farm but the dump and farm were completely built over in 1923. Absolutely stoked to be adding even more one of a kind local bottles to my collection.


----------



## butchndad (Jun 1, 2021)

i'm sure it's been discussed before but it's an interesting question: how, if at all, do we as individuals limit our collection?  By town or state? by type of  bottle contained? By what it contained? By age? By color? By .....?


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jun 1, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i'm sure it's been discussed before but it's an interesting question: how, if at all, do we as individuals limit our collection?  By town or state? by type of  bottle contained? By what it contained? By age? By color? By .....?


Good question. My collection varies a lot, but I have the most pride in bottles that bear my town's name. However, I do collect anything that I think is cool or odd- especially when talking about my insulator collection. Those I try to collect different brands /styles / CD numbers.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 1, 2021)

butchndad said:


> i'm sure it's been discussed before but it's an interesting question: how, if at all, do we as individuals limit our collection?  By town or state? by type of  bottle contained? By what it contained? By age? By color? By .....?


I only collect embossed bottles that I’ve dug, milk ACL bottles that are from Missouri, and any ACL soda bottle that catches my eye as long as I find it at a estate sale/ resale shop. No online purchases. Helps keeping down my collection a little bit


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 1, 2021)

Really like that Tip Top Dairy bottle with the dots on it.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jun 1, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Really like that Tip Top Dairy bottle with the dots on it.


Thank you


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Well, the month of May was very good to me. I have added a whopping 32 Tupper Lake NY / Faust NY bottles to my collection, 29 of which being milk bottles. Many of them are extremely rare and varieties that I have never owned! The Franklin Dairy slug plates I never owned in the pint / quart sizes, and I got a half pint and pint Altamont slug plate (pint not pictured). The Tip Top half pint is the only one known with the dotted grip on the neck right now. I got some beautiful Pyroglaze/ ACL bottles I do not have pictured. I will be posting more as I get them photographed. The biggest single-day haul ever for me was 28 milk bottles this month.
> 
> Then, on Sunday I ended up buying the newly discovered A.S. Hosley milk bottle from Tupper Lake, which has 1915 date code. I have collected bottles for 11 years and got my first Tupper bottle in 2013, and have never seen the Hosley one before. I honestly doubted it existed still, as I knew about the farm but the dump and farm were completely built over in 1923. Absolutely stoked to be adding even more one of a kind local bottles to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 225970View attachment 225971View attachment 225972View attachment 225973View attachment 225974



often have that same question as to the existence of certain rare local bottles , just cause I've never seen them doesn't mean they don't exist . our main town dump ( pre 1930's one ) was also paved over and never dug so would make it that much harder for someone to ever find any from this area from that era

although being a rural area is obviously other smaller dump sites and farms out there which have or had bottles back then 

it can sometimes take a lot of effort / work or sometimes good luck to eventually uncover these local bottles


----------

